# Golden Fish



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello members....
How are you all ????
Golden fish is found in which area and what surroundings are suitable for golden fish...
Thank you in advance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure what a golden fish is.My searches brought me to goldfish?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I think its a goldfish


----------

